# Healthcare City Experience



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

I visited the hospital as well as Welcare medical clinic for my eyes after my lasik surger. I have to say my experience at DHCC was absolutely great. The facilities are brand new, the service and quality of care is excellent. Anyone had any experiences at healthcare city?


----------



## Nizey (Oct 14, 2003)

Took a stroll around the place. It was gorgeous. First class no doubt.


----------



## worldsignia (Jul 20, 2006)

working within medical / health insurance, we have excllent eperience with Dubai hospitals / medical centres


----------

